# Help, hind leg stains



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If you do not want to trim, how do you keep the hair on the rear legs clean? Smarty has just started to have pee and poop staining. She has firm stools but may have a little left over . Her hair seems to be growning faster than her legs for squating and tucking. She does drag her bottom sometimes to help clean, but it is not enough.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Butt bath  I just bathe Mirabel's back end if it gets too dity and she isn't ready for a full bath yet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, the joys of butt bathing!!  You can try and trim the hair around her anus, or have a groomer do it. Once they did Ricky's, I thought - how smart is that? It really helps keep the area clean and it hardly shows - you don't want her having a shaved bum!!  As far as the hair on the legs, I dunno..... Ricky and Sammy's hair there is never soiled from potty use so not sure why that is.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandy, if Smarty is dragging her but, it could be her anal glands giving her a problem. Maybe that's causing the staining problem. The vet can take care of it, or a groomer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Butt baths, occasional enzyme shampoos (E-Z Groom has a good one), wet wipes and cornstarch all help.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the world of Havanese! The periodic poopy bottoms that need to be washed. I NEVER had to do them on any other dog I've ever owned but on my Hav puppies it was quite often. Now that they are adults it is much less often, thankfully. Another reason, I say there's not that much difference between raising a kid and raising a Hav puppy except the kid will outgrow the need for mom to clean its bottom but the Hav never will.  My husband laughs because every now and then I do a bum check. Lift the hind end, check under the tail, just to be sure everything is clean. Especially now that we have new furniture!

Most everything cleans off easily with warm water and a little dab of shampoo.

Susan


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Is this a problem for every dog?*

This kind of turns me off. I'm busy enough with 3 kids...finally have 2 that wipe themselves...woo hoo...

Really, am I going to have to wipe their A#@?? Oh my....
LOL.

I guess I could just keep wipes by the back door. But DH would NOT do this. Period.

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL

Well........I do trim the hair around her hiney every few weeks and that does help with the problem. Though, I still have to give her a butt bath atleast every other day, and I am always doing the "bum check" too.

I really hope this is just a puppy thing and it won't be so bad when she's full grown......

She doesn't have any problems with urine staining thus far.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I do occassionally have to trim the hair around Quincy hind-end,but I don't have to wipe his butt!:suspicious: Only if he has the poopers(thank goodness--not often)uke: This has only happened if I changed his dog food or he got into some rich food(bar-b-que pork)we just had for graduation.Lord,was that a mess!I did just stick him in the sink and sprayed his butt off...he was fine,and good to go!Course a little soap helps!:biggrin1: 

If Smarty is dragging her butt,I would suspect she has worms......?:suspicious:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I rarely have to clean up the boys' bums, though there are times when I'm combing, we run into some dry poop that just flakes right off. My 12 yr. old daughter just screams EEWWWWW all the way out of the room when this happens!!  

There have been some messes that I find are very tricky to get off with all that hair, but it's happened 3 or 4 times in the past 8 months. Only twice with Sammy so far since we got him in March. I used wipes, the comb and finally gave a butt bath. :bathbaby: If I had to do this more often, I'd keep their bum hair really short! It's no fun dealing with this should it happen often. The groomer usually cuts the hair around the anus and this helps a lot, so I've been keeping that area and just under it quite short.

As to urine on the belly, it's easy to cut/shave an area around there that will keep the dog clean and not at all smelly. Of course, if you're showing your dog, then all this is moot! ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam needs to have a belly bath every couple of days. :bathbaby: That way we avoid staining. On show days I keep wipes handy and wipe his fur after every pee. I have considered wrapping his fur, but I don't know how.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I just had to wash Tripps butt last night . Wipes wouldnt cut it so we had to shampoo. I always do a butt check after each poop, just to make sure all ok. It doesnt happen often(unless they are sick). I always had to do that with my Poms too. But thats the price you pay to have a fluffy baby. And its ALL worth it!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Butt baths are a regular thing here. Sometimes it sticks to the hair and then gets messy. I mean if it doesnt come off, and then they sit down, its just smooshed. I had a hard time at first, but now poop doesn't bother me! HAHA. 
I have come a long way, ask Joan!

Stogie is a messy pee-er he pees all over himself, I think its better now however. Maybe they have to learn how to pee when they start lifting their leg.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Food makes a difference too. I don't remember the brands we've had problems with but since we've been on Fromm there have been zero messy butts. We switch every so often and are getting ready to switch again so we'll see how the next one goes.


We do shave the bellies of the boys even if they are going in the show ring. No judge looks under there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what is a good length for the belly hair if I was to cut it?Do you shave it completely down,or just cut it to about 1"? 2"? I may consider this soon.....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No worms or anal problems:cheer2: . Smarty only drags after her BM to help clean:whoo: . Not had a problem with poop for a few days. I am going to cut the long hair on her vulva today to see if it helps with the pee pee on her legs. I really think her hair is out growing her legs


----------

